# Heiraten?



## Digger&Teddy (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe WoW Fans,
ich hab jetzt mal gehört das man sogar in WoW heiraten kann. Ist das wirklich wahr? Oder wollte mich da einer auf die Schippe nehmen. Falls es doch gehen sollte hat es vielleicht von euch schon einer getan und wenn ja kann mir einer sagen wie das geht? Das wäre sehr nett vonn euch. Vielen dank schon mal und weiterhin viel spass beim spielen


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2009)

*Muss sich erstmal einkriegen, nicht zu lachen*
Rollenspiel in wow ist es, wenn man sich mit einem Chaeakter, so benimmt, als waere er lebendig.
Dh er wird muede, er kann sich verlieben, er redet so wie wir, oder eben ein Ork/troll/dreanei wer auch immer.
ER hat ein neues Schwert bekommen nicht du.
Auch das Heiraten wird nur ausgespielt, inklusive andere Leute werden online dabeisein, trauzeugen nach absprache, ein freund (Priester/schamane je nach Volk) der dann irgendein Ritual macht, alles per /s und /e (wenn du z.b /e beruehrt die Stirn von Testobyekt eintippst, wird im chat zu lesen sein:
Digger&Teddy beruehrt die Stirn von Testobyekt.)


----------



## bilibishere (2. August 2009)

Ich hatte mal ne Hochzeit, war ca so wies Dragon1 beschrieben hat.

Wir haben halt allen unsren In-Game Kollgegen gesagt, das halt ne Hochzeit stattfindet, haben uns nen Priester besorgt und sind in die Kathedrahle des Lichts gegangen. Dort war alles genau wie im RL die Hochzeiten, ich kannte meine "Frau" ja ausn RL und deshalb waren wir Ts^^. Mit Ts is echt ein geiles Feeling.
Danach sind wir in ein Gasthaus gegangen, haben gefeiert und dann war auch schon Ende Gelände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab mich dann mit meine Freundin halt im RL troffen und 
haben normal weitergelebt, und in WoW warn wir halt ein Ehepaar ^^

Es war cool, muss ich schon zugeben


----------

